# caring for a deer mount



## first7pointer (Jan 23, 2006)

I got my first buck mounted 2 years ago. my question is, do i need to do anything to care for it, i mean ive notice alot of dust collecting on it, cobb webbs in the ears, just little stuff, just curious.

thanks for the advice.

Ryan


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Pledge or a wet rag, but do not wipe around the eyes nose and in the ears.

Spray the pledge on the rag and wipe gently with the hair, you can also use it to wipe the horns.

Mckenzie sells a cleaner called taxidermist magic, it is supposed to repell dust I have used it on my mounts and it does work desent.

Also it is a good idea to keep your mount away for heat regesters direct sun light and over a fire place that gets use, this will dry the oils out of a skin and make it dry out fast and possably start to crack.

Good Luck
Mike


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

A feather duster helps as well.


----------

